# buchona



## M Morena

Por favor poderiam me dar a tradução dessa frase? Obrigada!

 Me gustan las buchonas, me encantan las buchonas.


----------



## gato radioso

Que es buchona en español?


----------



## Carfer

'_Barrigudas_' ou _'pançudas_', acho eu, baseando-me nestas definições do DRAE:

*buchón, na*

De _buche_1.

1. adj. Dicho del palomo o paloma domésticos: Que se distinguen por la propiedad de inflar el buche desmesuradamente.

*buche*

6. m. coloq. En las personas, estómago (‖ parte del aparato digestivo). Cristóbal ha llenado bien el buche.

Em português também existe '_*bucho*_', com a mesma acepção, e _'bucha_', no sentido de comida, mas não conheço nenhum adjectivo deles derivados. _'Barrigudo/a' e 'pançudo/a' _são termos informais para quem tem a barriga grande.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, diríamos (talvez): "gosto mais das cheiinhas" ou "... das fofinhas". Penso que evitaríamos, a referência à barriga.

Agora, dizer para uma mulher, ligeiramente acima do peso, tal frase ou que ela se enquadra em tal personagem, pode ser uma sentença de morte.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, diríamos (talvez): "gosto mais das cheiinhas" ou "... das fofinhas". Penso que evitaríamos, a referência à barriga



Também nós, se a mulher for gordinha, mas, pela definição do dicionário, neste caso a gordura parece estar localizada especificamente na barriga. Como aparenta ser um regionalismo, talvez precisemos de um esclarecimento de @M Morena   para definir o real alcance do termo.


----------



## gato radioso

Não seria, em português, "papo"?
Em espanhol standard "buche" é a parte anterior do pescoço das aves. Figuradamente, diz-se também de pessoas. Se, por exemplo, conhecemos alguém que gosta de comer muito, podemos-lhe dizer: "Eh, Juan, a ti te gusta llenar bien el buche, verdad?".


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Não seria, em português, "papo"?
> Em espanhol standard "buche" é a parte anterior do pescoço das aves. Figuradamente, diz-se também de pessoas. Se, por exemplo, conhecemos alguém que gosta de comer muito, podemos-lhe dizer: "Eh, Juan, a ti te gusta llenar bien el buche, verdad?".



Também dizemos, de facto, _'encher o papo_' no sentido de se saciar com alguma coisa. Não tem de ser necessariamente comida, pode ser qualquer coisa que nos dê satisfação (posso '_encher o papo_' de livros e leituras, por exemplo). _'Bucho_', contudo, é especificamente o estômago, a barriga e, nessa parte e segundo o DRAE, sinónimo de um dos significados do espanhol _'buche_'.  Fora dessa acepção, '_papo_', em português, aponta para outra área do corpo, a que fica debaixo do queixo, a papada. Como esta se situa na parte superior do corpo, se o '_buche_' em causa for então papo e não estômago, poderá estar a referir-se ao peito. Nesse caso, não se diria _'papuda_' (se assim for, seria uma mulher com uma grande papada - ele há gostos para tudo, mas não me parece provável), mas sim '_mamalhuda' _(o que é bastante mais provável). Seja como for, não é possível ter a certeza até M Morena nos dizer o que significa '_buche_' no texto original espanhol.


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada a todos. Mas infelizmente não é isso. É uma giria depreciativa mexicana em relação as mulheres.
Andei pesquisando,pelo que entendi trata-se de mulheres que gostam de luxo,sexo, e homens durões,poderosos. Me parece o tipo de mulher que gosta dos poderosos do narco.No caso, o rapaz gosta desse tipo de mulher.


----------



## Guigo

M Morena said:


> Obrigada a todos. Mas infelizmente não é isso. É uma giria depreciativa mexicana em relação as mulheres.
> Andei pesquisando,pelo que entendi trata-se de mulheres que gostam de luxo,sexo, e homens durões,poderosos. Me parece o tipo de mulher que gosta dos poderosos do narco.No caso, o rapaz gosta desse tipo de mulher.



Neste caso, no Brasil, haveria uma série de possíveis equivalentes: _cachorra, piriguete, biscate, pilantra, aventureira, pistoleira, chave-de-cadeia, etc_.

Há diferenças sutis entre tais 'equivalentes', mas para o caso em tela, eu ficaria com os 2 primeiros.


----------



## Caçamba

Isso mesmo guigo, em português a referida expressão se traduziria da seguinte forma, salvo alguma variação:
*Eu gosto das poderosas, adoro elas.*

Algumas fontes dizem que o nome derivaria de: Buchanan´s, um "whisky" escocês caríssimo.


----------



## Caçamba

gato radioso said:


> Não seria, em português, "papo"?
> Em espanhol standard "buche" é a parte anterior do pescoço das aves. Figuradamente, diz-se também de pessoas. Se, por exemplo, conhecemos alguém que gosta de comer muito, podemos-lhe dizer: "Eh, Juan, a ti te gusta llenar bien el buche, verdad?".


Volviendo al asunto anterior, desembuchar seria sacar algo del buche, palabras y sentimientos atascados en el pecho, ?sí o no? pero este hilo es mejor posponerlo.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal ocorrem-me _'interesseira', 'oportunista', 'caça-fortunas', _mas essa característica de interesse por homens_ 'durões' _está ausente de todas elas_. _Em_ 'aventureira', _por seu lado, não está necessariamente compreendido o gosto por homens ricos ou durões.


----------



## gato radioso

Caçamba said:


> Volviendo al asunto anterior, desembuchar seria sacar algo del buche, palabras y sentimientos atascados en el pecho, ?sí o no? pero este hilo es mejor posponerlo.



Sim.
"Desembuchar" ou "desahogarse" (este último leva pronome para este significado) é como dizer "desabafar" em portugués.
Eu preferiría "desahogarse" se quisesses exprimir a ideia de alguém quem, voluntáriamente, finalmente expressa todos os problemas ou medos que guardava em segredo e fica finalmente aliviado ao contá-los.
Se diseres "desembuchar", este verbo tem uma nuance de ordem, como se obrigasses alguém a dizer o que tem guardado. Imagina um policía interrogando um larápio de forma desabrida:
_-Venga, lo sabemos todo. Desembucha de una vez._
Ou uma mãe, um bocado aborrecida, ralhando o filho:                                                                                                              -_Sé perfectamente que diste un puntapié a la abuelita. Como no desembuches y le pidas perdón, te dejo una semana sin postre._


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Se diseres "desembuchar", este verbo tem uma nuance de ordem, como se obrigasses alguém a dizer o que tem guardado. Imagina um policía interrogando um larápio de forma desabrida:
> _-Venga, lo sabemos todo. Desembucha de una vez._



O termo português _'desembuchar_' tem exactamente esse significado. A minha única reserva refere-se ao segundo exemplo. Não me soa muito natural nesse contexto, talvez porque o que haja para o miúdo dizer se limite à confissão de  que deu o pontapé. Não há propriamente uma história para contar/desembuchar/deitar cá para fora. Se o que mãe exige é uma explicação, um relato do que aconteceu, que o filho tem relutância em dar, aí sim.


----------



## Caçamba

Caçamba said:


> Isso mesmo guigo, em português a referida expressão se traduziria da seguinte forma, salvo alguma variação:
> *Eu gosto das poderosas, adoro elas.*
> 
> Algumas fontes dizem que o nome derivaria de: Buchanan´s, um "whisky" escocês caríssimo.



A ideia de mulher poderosa no brasil é bem ampla, entretanto, quando não se trata de alguém muito influente na política ou na economia; possivelmente faz alusão a uma mulher que chama a atenção física e comportamentalmente, trazendo com ela um misto de altivez e certeza da aprovação pública.


----------



## cordobes82

Só um detalhe a acrescentar. Na Argentina, "buchón" não tem tal significado, é apenas uma gíria para designar aquele que fala mais do que deve, e que inclusive delata os outros. Algo como "dedo-duro".

Outra coisa: como curiosidade, a palavra "papo" que foi mencionada por aí, é um baita palavrão em Córdoba, Argentina. Talvez o mais vulgar e grosso que tenha ouvido. Cuidado se forem usá-la aqui!


----------



## Carfer

cordobes82 said:


> Outra coisa: como curiosidade, a palavra "papo" que foi mencionada por aí, é um baita palavrão em Córdoba, Argentina. Talvez o mais vulgar e grosso que tenha ouvido. Cuidado se forem usá-la aqui!



Fica anotada a advertência, mas o _'papo_' de que estamos a falar aqui é o termo português, não o espanhol.


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada a todos. Fico com "poderosas". A definição no texto é de uma mulher do narco. Aqui no Brasil, não temos essa 
definição. As mulheres do tráfico não tem a mesma característica das mulheres do narco. A tradução é do espanhol mexicano
para o português. Confesso estar muito preocupada com os termos ou gírias.
Obrigado Caçamba. Essa é a idéia.


----------



## pfaa09

Para consulta --> "Buchonas", mujeres que están dispuestas a todo para conseguir poder dentro del narco: Univisión
Destaco:
“Son amantes de la buena vida, los autos lujosos, las armas y el poder. Y para conseguirlo están dispuestas a prácticamente todo. Son conocidas en el mundo del narcotráfico como ‘las buchonas'.

Não creio que exista uma tradução, no âmbito informal, ou contextual para este adjectivo.
Os mais próximos já foram referidos em mensagens anteriores.
Era preciso que houvesse um paralelo para se estabelecer uma analogia, uma equivalência.
Que eu saiba, em Portugal não existe esta realidade do narcotráfico, apenas a do negociar e consumir a nível final deste fenómeno.
Os cartéis existem mais nessa zona, logo, este tipo de adjectivos é exclusivo, difícil de haver noutros contextos.


----------

